# Do you have a favourite restaurant in Sydney?



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

As the likes of Sydney, Canberra, Melbourne and Brisbane continue to attract more than their fair share of expats, perhaps it would be interesting to see if anybody has a favourite restaurant in Sydney?

New expats landing in Australia will likely be unaware of the restaurants to sample and the restaurants to avoid therefore any advice you could offer would be well received.


----------

